# My descent into madness. [journal]



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Seeing as its the start of a new year thought I would get it together and start a journal up again. Last one really helped me to stay on track.

History -

Ex Army PTI turned civilian fat desk jockey. (117kg)

Lost the fat gained some muscle then lost muscle due to over zealous cut.

Gained muscle again (a little) along with some fat.

Cycles.

1 pro hormone (epistine) gained 5kg

1 test e cycle 14 wks at 600mg Gained 16kg

Current Stats

Chest - 45" (114cm)

Shoulders - 51" (129.5cm)

Waist - 35" (89cm)

Hips - 43" (109cm)

Thighs - 25.5" (64cm)

Calves - 16" (40.5cm)

Arm - 14.5" (36cm)

Weight 102.5kg

BF will check at machine in gym. Not ideal but all I have. Would guess 17-18%

Pics









Lifts

Squat 145kg

Dead Lift 220kg

Bench 130kg (currently pressing 100kg as coming back from shoulder injury)

Over head press 110kg (push press)

Fitness Goals

To hit 10% bf by March 31st whilst keeping weight over 95kg (Strongman comp might get in the way of this for now. Want to hit this before my summer holiday)

To enter a amateur strong man comp in first half of the year (have entered Royal Counties Strrongest Man April 22nd - Thanks to Tassotti for pointing this one out)

To hit 150kg bench, 200kg Squat and 250kg Dead Lift within a year

I will try to post everyday with diet, training, supplements and any gear used. Hope that you guys can either praise or more than likely tear to shreds the way I'm going about it.

Will update photos and include videos of max attempts and a few random work outs as often as see fit.

Let the madness begin.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck matey, were all bang at it this year..


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2012)

Subbed 

Good Luck !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good luck fella but not sure why you posted where you are unless your wanting to be found by male bodybuilders :confused1:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Ewen you rumbled me mate :whistling:

(tapatalk posts location. No idea why?)


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

My old man was ex PT too.

That is a solid deadlift


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> My old man was ex PT too.
> 
> That is a solid deadlift


Been out for 8 years now. Loved it. Would have still been in now if I didn't get a medical discharge.

Happy with my dead lift but obviously want to see more from it. It's defo my strongest and most enjoyable lift. Although 220kg felt like I was going to sh1t my internals all over the place. Took every ounce of effort. Not gone there again since and tbh I know my form was all over the place on this lift. So scaling it back and will be going up in waves.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

good luck bro! good to see another military/ex-mil man on here, will keep watch on your progress. You look good pal and youre strong. ive just started a journal too :thumbup1: if you wanna have a look.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

My plan for the foreseeable -

Day 1 Squat Training

Day 2 Pull Training

Day 3 Stretch/Foam roll working on problem areas

Day 4 Lift Training

Day 5 Complexes (no more than 1/4 body weight) or circuits (body weight or light weights only)

Day 6 Press Training

Day 7 Complete Rest

Will be working as following -

Core lift completed in 4 waves (4 weeks) @ 65%, 75%, 85% & 95% working on 3 sets of 8, 6, 4, 2 3rd set will be all out as many reps as possible. (will switch this exercise every 4 weeks)

Supplement lifts will be geared around helping to improve the core lift. 3/4 exercises with rotating set rep ranges 4x8-10, 3x18-20, 5x5

(this will make sense as the journal progresses)

Cardio -

If training in the am then I will finish with 20-30 minutes of intervals.

If training pm then I will do 40-60 minutes steady cardio in the am

Diet. I plan to eat at maintenance and let the training create a deficit will be eating 2800-3000 kcals (40/30/20) eating as clean as possible. Will allow a cheat meal and 1 drink on Saturday night (not a drinker so this is not a problem for me). Will adjust each week after weight in. If dropping too quick I'll add some more food.

Assistance :rolleye: will put this in when it happens.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Day 1.

Squat Training

BB back squat (wide) @ 90kg 2x8 1x12 (should have it more but back is feeling really tight)

Front Squat 50kg 4x10 (felt easy on legs but tough on back)

Walking Lunges 3x20 (didn't do this as back was really hurting.

Seated leg press 145kg 5x5 (comfortable hard back was still pulling)

Leg Extensions 65kg 4x10 (good squeeze at top of movement)

Going to do a good amount of foam rolling tomorrow working the whole posterior chain to see if it's just tightness in the hamstrings (from all this sitting around at Christmas!!)

Overal pleased with workout legs are going to hurt a little tomorrow but seeing as I've had 10 days off that's not surprising!

Not eaten enough today as been busy. Looking forward to getting back to work tomorrow and having some normality back. Food is cooked got my bag packed and good to go. Looking forward to hitting the gym nice and early for roll and cardio!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Had an awesome day today, felt good to be back at regular gym and believe it or not to be back at work. Mr DOM's paid me a visit last night and beat my quads up pretty bad.

Day 2

05:15 #Meal 1 - 4 Egg Whites, 1 whole eggs dry scrambled 2 pieces of 50/50 toast w/5g butter

08:00 Protein Shake + Black Coffee (was about to do cardio and was hungry)

08:30 - Cardio

09:45 #Meal 2 - Homemade Chilli (no rice but has lots of veg in the chilli)

11:30 #Meal 3 - 150g Poached Chicken breast, mixed Salad w/ 5 cherry tomatoes (forgot dressing would have been lemon and evo)

13:30 #Meal 4 (per work out) - 50g Porriage 30g whey w/ semi skimmed milk. Drank the rest of milk so that's 1pt

14:45 Train

16:00 30g Whey

16:30 #Meal 5 - Tin of John west tuna in a little oil, 5 Almonds, 5 Cashews 2 Brazil nuts 1 small apple

19:00 #Meal 6 - 150g Turkey Breast &Mediterranean veg stir fry w/half tin of chopped tomatoes

21:00 30g whey 200ml skimmed milk

3 x Omega 3 fish oil, 1 x multi vit, 1mg Vit C

Cals 2791

Carbs 167

Fats 85

Protein 332

A little low on carbs should be hitting around 210 - 225g. Will adjust tomorrows

Cardio (am)

Treadmill - time 18:44, speed 8kph, Distance 2.42k, cals 270 (lower back really hurting so stopped)

Cross Trainer - time 25min distance 5.21k, cals 301

Finished with good stretch and foam roll

Weights(pm)

Chin Ups (neutral grip) 10, 9, 6 (shoulder still smarting a little so went until shoulder started to hurt)

DB flat row

Set 1/2/3 40kgx10 Set 4 44kgx10

Cable Row

Set 1/2/3 95lbs (stack) x20/19/17

Lat Pull Down (wide with palms in grip)

Set 1/2 84kgx5 set 3/4/5 77kgx10

Decline Hammer Curl

Set 1/2/3/4 22kgx 10/10/8/7


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

+ 4lts of water, 2 black coffees, 2 green teas.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't have time to post up yesterday's action.

Day 3

Cardio -

20 minutes interals (5 minutes warm up and cool down total 30 minutes) 421 cals burnt.

Felt real hard. First interval sessions since October. Speed of 8kph recovery for 1 minute and then sprints for as long as possible speeds 15kph, 18kph, 20kph & 23kph rinse and repeat.

30 minutes of stretching and foam rolling - back is feeling better but legs are still hurting from Monday (dam I miss the recovery on ass) Deads will be interesting tomorrow!

Food

5:45 #Meal 1 - 80g Porridge, 250ml full fat milk, 60g whey (was all geared up to have eggs but no bread so went for this. Out of s/skimmed milk)

9:30 #Meal 2 -50g(uncooked weight) Quinoa, 150g Poached Chicken Breast, 1/2 tin tomatoes. Green tea

12:30 #Meal 3 - Turkey Stir Fry (1cal spray) w/Mediterranean veg & 1/2 tin tomatoes

13:40 shake

14:00 Cardio

15:00 #Meal 4 - Tin of tuna in a little oil, 5 Almonds, 5 Cashews, 2 Brazil nuts and a small apple

16:00 Snickers and can of coke zero. (not on the plan but needed something to chomp on was feeling hunger.

17:30 #Meal 5 - 150g Poached Chicken Breast, mixed salad, 5 cheery toms & a squeeze of lemon.

21:00 #Meal 6 - 3/4 small pizza express pizza (lighter choices) not ideal but been a long day and needed to eat quick. Had a bag of sald with it. Fit my macros so not all bad

22:00 30g Whey

1xmulit vit, 3x omega 3, 1x vit c

Cals 2931

Carbs 233

Fat 80g

Protein 316g

Pretty good day in all. Funny that I seem to be eating more now for maintenance than some do for bulk and I'm still hungry pretty much all the time!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Had a day off from work today. So headed over to the military gym for a work out this morning. Not the best of work outs.

Day 4

Lift Training

Dead Lift 130kg

6-7-8 (should have been 8 8 & amrap but couldn't get a grip on ****ty bar. No chalk and sweaty hands rreally fcuked me off! Each final pull really was by the tips of my fingers)

Romanian dead lift 100kg

10-9-8-8 (should have been a nit heavier but doubt I would have held on to the bar so did 4 second negatives instead)

Pull Throughs 20kg

20-19-19

Ham Curls 85kg

5-5-5-5-5

Hanging leg raises x12

Decline Sit Ups (10kg) x 12

Plank max hold

30 seconds rest 3 circuits

5 minutes on bike, stretch and roll.

Food is the same as Day 1 only change was some rice cakes with meal 5.

Got press training tomorrow looking forward to hitting my usual gym.

Was going to do cardio this afternoon but got home to no electric so had to wait around for sparky can't be ****d now. Legs could do with a rest anyhow.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Woke up with a need to push some weights. Should be circuits today but want to do my press training instead. Will save circuits for tomorrow. Got to love it when you feel like training a body part form the moment you wake up. Going to be great session today!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday's offerings

Day 5

Press training wave 1 @ 65%(I've set my max at 110kg here, I know I can press more but not ready to fully test the shoulder)

Flat Bench 72.5kg 2x8 1xamrap

8-8-18(amrap)

D.B seated Mil Press 4x8-10 (tested the shoulder a little here, was hard work to lift this weight but no pains)

32kgx10, 36kgx10, 38kgx7, 34kgx8

Decline DB Press 22kg 3x18-20

20-20-12

Incline Flye 22kg 5x5

5-5-5-5-5

Rope push downs 26.75kg 4x8-10

10-10-10-10

Cardio - 15 minutes of intervals

Will write up yesterday's food later.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Yesterday's diet. (just going to post macros as too much effort)

Cals 2993

Carbs 221

Fat 101

Protein 293


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

No training today. Diet has been good and clean. Will hit macros even with cheat meal tonight (controlled).

Will be doing 40 minutes fasted cardio tomorrow morning. Strangely looking forward to getting out in the cold before anyone else is up. The quiet before the storm!


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Ultra Soft said:


> Strangely looking forward to getting out in the cold before anyone else is up. The quiet before the storm!


Best time to do it! Enjoy buddy


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

30 minutes fasted cardio done jogged to Rugby pitch ad ran 2x suicides then jogged back.

Just had 3 weetabix with s/s milk and a sml handful of raisins 50g whey.

Weigh in tomorrow hoping to see .5kg - .75kg loss.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Ultra Soft said:


> 30 minutes fasted cardio done jogged to Rugby pitch ad ran 2x suicides then jogged back.
> 
> Just had 3 weetabix with s/s milk and a sml handful of raisins 50g whey.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow hoping to see .5kg - .75kg loss.


Good lad! I'm hoping to see a gain of a lb or two


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good lad! I'm hoping to see a gain of a lb or two


Your hoping I gain or you gain?

****ing hope I don't gain. Eating at maintenance and training my **** off. Looking forward to giving it a good kick in a few weeks time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Ultra Soft said:


> Your hoping I gain or you gain?
> 
> ****ing hope I don't gain. Eating at maintenance and training my **** off. Looking forward to giving it a good kick in a few weeks time.


LOL, Hope I gain 

Was 13st 1lb this time last week, then 13st 6lb Wednesday :lol: Anything over that is a bonus !


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

R0B said:


> LOL, Hope I gain
> 
> Was 13st 1lb this time last week, then 13st 6lb Wednesday :lol: Anything over that is a bonus !


. That's great going mate. What weight you hoping to reach by end of cycle?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

Ultra Soft said:


> . That's great going mate. What weight you hoping to reach by end of cycle?


LOL - Oh the joys of the head fcuk 

Goal was 13st, then I got to that, then I've said 14st be the end of Jan.... then I'll say 15st and so on and so on PMSL!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got on the scales this morning and my weight is 100.2kg so that's a 2.6kg drop in a week. I'm hoping that most of this is water due to the decrease in carbs. Will continue on the same for this week and see what happens with weight. Might drop the cardio down to 3xsessions per week.

Squats today Monday is a great day for squats!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Ultra Soft said:


> Got on the scales this morning and my weight is 100.2kg so that's a 2.6kg drop in a week. I'm hoping that most of this is water due to the decrease in carbs. Will continue on the same for this week and see what happens with weight. Might drop the cardio down to 3xsessions per week.
> 
> Squats today Monday is a great day for squats!


Excellent news on the weight loss buddy! Who care's if its water :lol:

As long as you carry on its only going to go one way


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

R0B said:


> Excellent news on the weight loss buddy! Who care's if its water :lol:
> 
> As long as you carry on its only going to go one way


I hope most of it is water tbh mate. Reduction in carbs so should be. Trying my hardest to not cut too quickly as want to hold onto as much muscle as possible from last cycle.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's epic proceedings

Meal 1 5am - 3 Weetabix, small handful raisins, 250ml semi skim milk

Meal 2 + per work out in one 8.15am. Tin of tuna, 2 brazil nuts, 5 Almonds, 5 Cashews, 75g Oats, 50g Whey, 150ml semi skim milk. (got some strange looks at this combo but was going to be a real busy morning so had to cram it in)

8:45 1MR + double espresso

09:00 Training

10:45 post work out 30g Whey + small apple

12:00 Meal 3 - 200g Chicken Breast, 30g Rice, small salad (lemon juice only dressing)

15:00 Meal 4 Homemade Chill + 30g rice. 30g Whey

18:00 meal 5 - 4 Egg whites, 2 whole eggs, 150g chicken breast, 1/2 red pepper, 50g chestnut mushrooms.

21:00 30g Whey

Cals 2956

Carbs 221

Fat 69

Protein 357

This will be my food for the next few days. Just the order will change.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's dinner.

Chicken breast cocked on George yesterday. Fried with 1cal spray along with 1/2 red pepper, 50g chestnut mushrooms. Once cooked chucked in 4 egg whites and 2 whole eggs. Salt and pepper.

Protein 61g

Fat 11g

Carbs 5g

Cals 381



---


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training. Had training partner today so was a good session. Felt a little sick having stuffed my face just before.

Squat training wave 2 75%

Squat(wide) 102.5kg

6,6,12

Front Squat 40kg (this is about the only exercises that causes a little discomfort in my shoulder)

18,20,20

Walking Lunges 32kg Dumbells

5,5,5,5,5 each leg

Seated Leg Press

124kgx10, 178kgx10, 178kgx10, 178kgx10. Doesn't go any heavier.

Leg Extension 63kg

20,20,18

Did some shoulder stability work after this.

Bench press with plates 15kg hanging from bands. 3x10

Face pulls can't remember the weight

Rotarary cuff exercises.

Cardio

25minutes of intervals on cross training 410 cals burnt.

Got lots of cramps today must remember to talk electrolyte tablets tomorrow.

Drank 5ltrs of water today. Legs are feeling a little sore already!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Wave 2 - Pull Training

Chin Ups 3xAMRAP

12-8-7 (****ed as still feeling shoulder problem a little on these, feel so week not being able to crank them out)

DB Row 3x18-20

30kg/20 30kg/20 34kg/20

Cable Row 5x5*

48.75kg - 5x5 (can't go heavier as this is the stack. Did 5 second negative with good squeeze at the top)

Lat Pull Down (wide) 4x8-10

70kg 10/10/10 77kg/8

Decline Hammer Curls 3x18-20

20kg/18 18kg/18 16kg/17

Hanging leg raises 3x15

Side plank, normal plank side plank 60 second each x2

No cardio felt bolloxed after that lot.*


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Blown my macros out of the water tonight. All been going well today. Food was bang on. Sat down with a cup of tea and the mrs brought in the biscuit tin (mother fooker!!) munched my way through about 15 choc chip cookies and bourbons biscuits so that's about 750cals. Feel sick as **** and pretty ****ed off that I showed no will power!

Still not even had dinner. Going o be almost hitting about 3800 cals today. Think tomorrows day off from the gym needs to be cancelled.

I will not leave the treadmill until I see 1000cals burnt. Hopefully that will make me think twice!!

On a lighter note I've got hang over 2 to watch tonight once the little ones are in bed. . Should put a smile on my face.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

My god that was boring, will teach me to stuff my face with cookies.



1000 cal cardio in the bag. Think I might have to switch deadlift day tomorrow for chest day as legs will be fooked!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Wave 2 press training @ 75%

Flat bench 82.25kg

2x6 1x14(amrap)

Seated DB mil press 3x18-20

20kgx20 22kgx20 26kgx8 (felt sharp pain in shoulder so ended set there)

Decline DB Press 5x5

50kgx5 44kgx5/5/5/5 no decline bench so rested bench on step up box and 10kg plate. Was sliding all over the place with the 50's thought I was going to slide off the bench!

Incline Flyes 4x8-10

22kg 10/10/10/10

Tricep rope pull downs 3x18-20

35kgx20 40kgx17 37.5kgx18

No cardio today as legs are feeling it for yesterday's beating.

Dead lifts tomorrow and I can't fooking wait!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Awww mate, pics of the cardio training, l am impressed....


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Milky said:


> Awww mate, pics of the cardio training, l am impressed....


It's there to remind me ot to eat cookies or any other **** food as its bloody hard work to burn it off. Hope it does the trick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Ultra Soft said:


> It's there to remind me ot to eat cookies or any other **** food as its bloody hard work to burn it off. Hope it does the trick.


Get it printed and bang it on the fridge door :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Wave 2 Lift Train @ 75 %

Dead Lift - 2x6 1 xamrap

150kg - 6/6/12

RDL 3x18-20

50kgx20 60x20 80x17

Pull Throught 5x5

50kgx5 55kgx5 55kgx5 65kgx5 75kgx5

Ham Curls 4x8-10

77x10 84x10 91x8 91x8 + 5 negatives

Random core work with training partner. Abs are going to hurt tomorrow!!!

Great diet today. But now off out for a meal with the mrs. This is my cheat meal for the week!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Ultra Soft said:


> Wave 2 Lift Train @ 75 %
> 
> Dead Lift - 2x6 1 xamrap
> 
> ...


Nice session mate, enjoy the meal!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not training today. Went on a very rare bender yesterday. Had a few jars in the afternoon. Then went out with the mrs in the evening we both got way too drunk. Woke up this morning sat up reached for a glass of water and pulled my back! Hurts like mad. I can dead lift over 200kg yet a glass of water pulls my back. Feel winded every time I move. Went into work then sacked it off

Hope this goes away for Monday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Ultra Soft said:


> Not training today. Went on a very rare bender yesterday. Had a few jars in the afternoon. Then went out with the mrs in the evening we both got way too drunk. Woke up this morning sat up reached for a glass of water and pulled my back! Hurts like mad. I can dead lift over 200kg yet a glass of water pulls my back. Feel winded every time I move. Went into work then sacked it off
> 
> Hope this goes away for Monday.


PMSL! So we should call you glass-back now....?!

Pills, more pills, rest, food, rest, more pills,more food, then back on it Monday :lol: :lol:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

R0B said:


> PMSL! So we should call you glass-back now....?!
> 
> Pills, more pills, rest, food, rest, more pills,more food, then back on it Monday :lol: :lol:


Fooking hope so mate. Right now every time I move my back goes into spasm! Walking around like a 90 year old. :thumbdown:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> My god that was boring, will teach me to stuff my face with cookies.
> 
> View attachment 72247
> 
> ...


What's that thing with lights and numbers on it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Ultra Soft said:


> Fooking hope so mate. Right now every time I move my back goes into spasm! Walking around like a 90 year old. :thumbdown:


LOL

You'll come good 



mikemull said:


> What's that thing with lights and numbers on it?


Petrol prices.....?!

:lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You mentioned a strongman comp in the first post. Any idea on which one yet US?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

mikemull said:


> What's that thing with lights and numbers on it?


Lol.

It's my new perve station. :drool:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You mentioned a strongman comp in the first post. Any idea on which one yet US?


I swear it would be easier to find an underground fight than it is to find an amature strong man comp. Don't mind travelling (with in reason). Seems to me your either in the sport or not. Not very newbie friendly. Got to know someone who is already doing it.

Back is easing off a little today. Still sore as fook but nothing on yesterday. Doubt I'll be starting my 3rd wave tomorrow. Might need a few days off to be 100%, a little diserpointing. Keeping diet as good as possible. Will drop cals by 500 for a few days so as not to stall.

(how do you multi quote so I'm not having to do several separate replies?)


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2012)

Ultra Soft said:


> (how do you multi quote so I'm not having to do several separate replies?)


Press the "+ button on as many as you like, then on the last one press "Reply with quote.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> I swear it would be easier to find an underground fight than it is to find an amature strong man comp.


http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions

For underground fights, pm me :whistling:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> http://www.sugdenbarbell.co.uk/competitions
> 
> For underground fights, pm me :whistling:


Pm sent :lol:

Yeah I've read that list of comps and they all seem to be pretty big comps. No mention of amature or beginner friendly. I also realise I need to make the decision to either cut down to 90kg or go back to 105kg. Thought there was a weight class between the two. Either way I will find one or two that I can take part in first half of the year.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Woke up this morning after crap nights sleep, back is feeling pretty bad. Really not looking forward to the day ahead. Pain is coming from the thickest part of the rhomboids in line with t3-5 (thoracic) any twisting or raising of the arms feels like someone is squeezing the breath out of me it is crippling.

Will hit the gym later to see if a a good stretch and foam roll does anything. Might even get the golf ball out on it and see if I can find the trigger point.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah. At the moment the main comps are on there. When the smaller comps are decided they will be added.

At novice, it is usually open weight, so doesn't matter about your weight.

There are usually quite a few novice comps around my way, North Kent, Surrey, Sussex and that. Think you're London, so not far.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah. At the moment the main comps are on there. When the smaller comps are decided they will be added.
> 
> At novice, it is usually open weight, so doesn't matter about your weight.
> 
> There are usually quite a few novice comps around my way, North Kent, Surrey, Sussex and that. Think you're London, so not far.


Good areas for me. Are you planning on doing any mate? Will have to keep checking in on that website. Thanks for the link and info.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> Good areas for me. Are you planning on doing any mate? Will have to keep checking in on that website. Thanks for the link and info.


I'll definitely be watching a few...Might compete next year when I'm strong again. I'll give you a shout when I hear of any local ones


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Went to the gym yesterday. Foam rolled for a good 20 minutes back was starting to feel better. Decided to try and start wave 3 of press training. Training session went like this.

Bench press @85% 92.5kg

4,4,9

Back was feeling ok. Moved on to

Seated DB Press 5x5

Big mistake got dumbbell up and then had to be helped to put it back down again. Back was screaming, called it a day right there. Going to take a week off from training.

Will make sure diet is in check maybe drop cals a bit.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got on the scales this morning at 99kg so that's 1.2kg drop this week. Not really happy about that but it's to be expected really. Less than last week which is good. Hope to try and maintain this weight until I'm back to training.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Berkshire

Couple of lads off here doing this one, Ewen, Ricky

http://s9.zetaboards.com/Strength_Discussion/topic/7321681/1/?x=0


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Berkshire
> 
> Couple of lads off here doing this one, Ewen, Ricky
> 
> http://s9.zetaboards.com/Strength_Discussion/topic/7321681/1/?x=0


Thanks mate. I've emailed the guy. So hope to register for the novice. Even if I come last I'm pretty sure it will be a good laugh.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Well my back is still pretty painful, so not alot of training going on. Been doing 30 minutes of light cardio daily and foam rolling back. Should be back at it on Monday.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Posted this is strong man post by mistake.

Had a little play in the gym today as had some time. Set this up using chains and bands with weights hanging off. Trying to get a feel for walking with an unstable weight on my shoulders. Was only 100kg but worked the core well. Need to go careful with back.

Got a few strange looks but was good fun. Going to set up a circuit with as close to events as possible once per week.

Will post up pics of complete set up next week.

Ideas are -

Push Press

Heavy walk outs from squat rack

Farmers walk

Yoke (as below)

Use dip belt to link 4/5 20kg plates together and pick up from floor.

Another ideas that I can do?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh yeah. I've registered to take part in Royal Counties Strongest Man. Novice category which is in April.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Back is feeling a lot Better today. So think I should be good to go on Monday. Dreading my weigh in as I know I'm loosing gains pretty quickly since coming of cycle. Contemplating switching training to twice a day built around Poloquins program of heavy in the morning and then mid range in the afternoon. 2 5 day cycles followed by one 5 day cycle of training once per day.

Will post up program once I've put it together. As long as I keep my diet on point and bring on the trumpets each and every day then I think this will work. If I start to feel over trained then I know I need more rest, food or gear (in that order)

Roll on Monday


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh to be young again.......I need two days rest after a heavy workout


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got my am session under my belt.

Chest & Back

Super set with 90 seconds rest

Flat bench press 4x6 100kg

Super set w/ Wide Chins 4x6 10kg

Incline BB Bench Press 4x6 70kg

BB Bent over rows 4x6 80kg

Everything felt pretty easy. Bit ****ed that I didn't push myself harder but I'm worried about hurting my back.

Making sure pre and post work out nutrition is spot on. Going to pick up some bcaa from H&B later as its in the buy 1 get 1 for 1p sale. So it's 17.99 for 1kg this will be good for intra work out.

Going to use 1MR for my pre work out for the second session of the day. Will switch this to blaze once it runs out.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Pm work out

All supersets with 90 seconds rest

Bench press 75kgx10 80kgx10/10

Sternum Pull Ups body weight 10/10/8

Incline DB Press 36kg 10/10/9

Single Arm Row 42kg 10/10/10

Cable Cross Over 35kgx10 40kgx10/8

45 degree pull down nuteral grip 62kg 10/10/10

Half way through single arm row and incline press I vomited up my pre work out meal. Not been sick due to exercise since the Army basic training!! Must be doing something right.

Looking forward to 2 fat Serlion steaks tonight. Not looking forward to double legs tomorrow.

Going to sleep well tonight!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's food.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Am work out

Rack Pulls (knee hight)

150x6 160x6 170x6 180x6/6 (can't believe how hard this was. Thought I would be handling 50 more kilos than this!)

Back Squat 100kg 6/6/6/6 - should have went heavier but first squat since back problem

Step Ups 36kg dB,s 6/6/6/6 (each leg)

Decline sit ups 20kg 10/10/10/10

Going to take some guts to go back into the gym for a second round on legs. Oh the joy!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Pm work out

Front squats 60kgx10 70kgx10 80kgx10

Super set with 90 second rest

Bulgarian split squat 40x10 50x10 60x10

G.H.R 10/8/9 last few reps with push up assist

Leg extension 77x10/10/10

Leg curl 77x10 84x9/8

Calf raises 60kg (didn't count smith bar) 20/20/20

Hanging leg raises 15/13/14


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's food intake.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You're hardcore mate


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> You're hardcore mate


Hardcore? No.....Stupid? Yes!! Sucker for punishment? Yes.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Am work out chest and back for the 2nd time this week.

All super sets with 90 seconds rest

Flat Bench 100kg 6/6/6/6

Wide chins 15kg 6/6/5/5

Incline bench press 80kg 6/6/6 85kg 4

Bent over rows 90kg 6/6/6/6

Feeling pretty tired after **** nights sleep today. Will bang in pm work out at 15:00 today.

Looking forward to a day off tomorrow and then arms and shoulders on Friday!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Pm work out.

All Super set with 90 seconds rest

Flat Bench 80kgx10/10 90kgx10

Sternum Pull Ups 7/7/8

Incline Bench Press 36kg 10/9/8

Single Arm row 42kg 10/10/10

Cable cross overs 40lb 10/10/10

45 degree pull downs 70kg 10/8/8

Felt pumped both physical and mentally today. Had 2 people who I've not seen in a while come up to me today in the my saying I looked massive! Good for the ego but the ****s wrong with me all I see a skinny bloke with a belly every time I look in the mirror!! Driving me insane, will I ever be happy?

Going to RIP tomorrow looking forward to not stepping foot into the gym. 6 times in 3 days is hard fooking work!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's food. Went over by a little but I feel I needed it.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

No idea on macros yesterday. Went out for a meal last night I think it's safe to say I cheated.

Starter - muscles in white wine sauce

Main - 8oz fillet steak with chips and salad with pepper corn sauce

Desert - Vanilla cheese cake with ice cream

Drinks - 2 ciders & 2 classes of wine

Feeling a little heady today. Looking forward to a beasting in the gym!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Shoulders and Arms Am

All super sets 90sec rest

Overhead Press 70kg 6/6/6/6

Reverse DB Flye 20kg 6 16kg 6/6/6

Dips 20kg 6/6/6/6

Close Grip Chins 20kg 6/6/6/6

Felt strong and a good training session. Should have pushed more for over head press.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Shoulders and Arms Pm

Super set 90 sec

DB seated press 32kg x10/10 34kg x 10

Face Pulls 21kg 10/10/10

Close grip bench 50kg 10/10/10

Close reverse grip pull down 77kg 10/10/10

Overhead Tricep extensions 21kg 10/10/10

Zotterman Curls 12kg 10/9/9

Shrugs 100kg 10/10/10

Lateral Raise 16kg 10/10/10

Felt pumped after this session. Arms looked big and shoulders where popping :thumb:

Will do body measurements and new photos tomorrow


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Had a bad weekend on the food front Saturday I ate the square root of **** all (couple of sandwiches at kids party) just wasn't hungry all day. Sunday I ate everything in sight. Loads of carbs feel bloated to hell today looking forward to a double chest and back session today. Back and shoulder both feeling good so going to addd some weight to the bar today and try and push heavy.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's weight 97.8kg

Work out didn't really go to well. Felt weak.

Chest and Back AM Work out

All super sets with 90 seconds rest

Flat Bench 105kg 5/6/6/4

Wide chins 15kg 6/6/6/6

Incline BB Press 85kg 6/6 90kg 6/6

Bent Over Rows 95kg 6/6/6/6


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Chest and Back pm work out

All super sets with 90 second rest

Flat Bench 85kg 10 90kg 10/9/

Sternum Wide Chins 5kg 10/10/10/

Incline Press 36kg 10/10/9

Single Arm Row 44kg 10/10/10

Cable fly 40lb 10/10/10

45 degree pull down 84kg 10/10/8

Planned to finish work out here but took 1MR before work out so was buzzing did the following

Cable chest press 40lb 2x15

Cable chest press drop set to failure 35lb,30lb,25lb,20lb,15lb no idea of reps - 10 second rest between drops then straight back to 40 then work my way back down doing 3 reps on each until reaching 15lb and then all out failure.

Not the best of ideas but wow what a pump!

Mrs was working the weekend so looking forward to catching up :thumb:

Feeling pretty good after workout and love carrying a good pump in the chest.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Ouch! Woke up this morning with the worst DOM's I've ever felt in my Lats, chest smarts a bit too. Bring on double leg sessions toay!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Am work out.

Single sets with 90 second rest.

Rack pull from knee

160x6 180x6 200x6 210x3

BB back squat

120kg 6/6/3/3

Didn't do step ups or planned core work as not got time today. Will be back in the gym later for 2nd round.

Here is a video of one of my sets from today


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

2nd work out didn't happen. Went to Pizza Express with Mrs and kids. That's dedication for you!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

2 good training sessions yesterday

Am- all super sets with 90 seconds rest

Flat BB benc press 100/6 105/6 110/6 115/4

Wide Chins 20kg 6/6/5/5

Incline BB bench 95kg 6/6/5/3

Bent over row 110kg 6/3 102.5kg 6/6

Pm - all super sets with 90 seconds rest

Flat BB bench press 95kg 10/10/10

Sternum Chins 10kg 10/8/8

Incline DB Press 36kg 10/8/8

Single arm row 46kg 10/10/8

Cable cross over 40lb 10/10/8

45o pull down 85kg 10/8/8

Decline press ups 34/27/16

Good news is I'm feeling strong. Bad news is I need to switch my training again as got a project on that means I can't hit the gym twice a day. Plan to go back to training movements in 3 week waves with a reload week at the end and then switch out the core exercise. Will pick 3 core exercises for each movement to be roared.

We post up later new routine. Tbh I'm not best pleased about switching the programme after just a week but have no choice.

Not all bad start my lovely cycle on Monday. :thumb:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

No training today but had my first 121 yoga session and I feel molested! The women had me in positions and posses only my wife should see! Feel better for it now though. Hips feel like they have benefited from just one session. Going to be a weekly thing.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ultra Soft said:


> No training today but had my first 121 yoga session and I feel molested! The women had me in positions and posses only my wife should see! Feel better for it now though. Hips feel like they have benefited from just one session. Going to be a weekly thing.


Hahahah

Did you ever get up to New Spartan Gym in Watford ?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Hahahah
> 
> Did you ever get up to New Spartan Gym in Watford ?


Not had time. But will be going next week as want to see what the crack is with the strongman training on the Sunday.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's offerings to the strength gods.

Push Press 50kg/8 60kg/6 90kg/6 90kg/3 100kg/1 100kg/fail all performed with a clean from the floor.

Poloquin drop set seated DB press. 70kg/6 35kg/12 17.5kg/24

Tri-Set

Front raise 20kg plate - 10/10/10

Lat raise 12kg DBS 10/10/10

Hammer curl 20kg 10/10/10 each arms

Close grip bench press 70kg 8/8/8

Ez bar curl 40kg 8/8/8

Shrugs 70kg 10/10/10

Bit of a do what you feel work out today. As will be starting new programme on Monday. Happy with push press!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's push pull efforts

Standing BB over head press 60kgx3 65kgx3 75kgx3 80kgx3 85kgx3/3

Super set with

Close grip chins 15kgx3 20kgx3 30kgx3/2/1 20kgx3

Floor Press 80kg 6/6/6/6

Super set with

Pendlay Rows 80kg 6/6/6/6

Inline neutral grip DB Press 26kg 10/10/10

Seate Row 84kg 10/10/10

Cable cross over

Super set with

Face pull

Can't remember weights for this did 3 sets of 10

Was hoping to jump onto my new cycle today but that didn't happen. Hopefully start tomorrow or Wednesday.

Going to hit dead lifts tomorrow.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Went and had a heart scan as part of a friends PHD. Got he all clear and told I have a good heart and very clear arteries. Resting heart rate is 48bpm actually went downto 43 at one point. During the whole hour it didnt go over 52bpm. Wasa little surprised concidering the ****e I put my body through in the early years.

Did a lung capacity check to and all good blowing like a 25 year old (wait that just sounds wrong!)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out.

Dead Lift

100kgx6 over hand grip

140kgx3 over hand grip

155kgx3 over hand grip

170kgx3 over hand grip

190kgx3 mixed grip (pb)

200kgx2 mixed grip 5 second hold last rep (pb) wanted 3 here you can see in the video I bottled the 3rd rep

Pull throughs

65kgx8

65kgx8

75kgx8

80kgx5

Hamstring Curls

91kgx8

98kgx7

98kgx5

91kgx7

Super set with kettlebell swings 16kg with red band x20






Not the best quality and I know my form breaks down a little but not too much concidering. pleased with work out today.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice PB matey !


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Nice PB matey !


Thanks mate.

Taking a day off from training today need to go do some promotional work. Shoulder is feeling a little painful today. Hope it's nothing.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't plan o having a work out today but felt like it.

Upper body dynamic work out

Bench press 50kg+ red band 3x10 (pump out fast)

Super set with

Close grip body weight chins 3xfailure 16/18/12

Incline DB press 28kg 15/13/12

Super set with

Mini band pulls 3x30

Face Pulls 22.5kg 3x10

Super set with

Cable lat raise 5kg 3x10 (don't know why but this felt fooking hard!!)

Seated DB cleans 12kg 3x10

Super set with

Incline hammer curls double drop set

16kg 12/10/8

12kg 8/8/6

Hanging leg raises 3x15 (need to find a way to make these harder)

Felt like a great work out should of put some dips in there but forgot. Got a good pump on the shoulders and biceps.

Got yoga tomorrow looking forward to it.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Went to the gym did some squats with an embarrassing amount of weight and then left. Really wasn't feeling like training today. Thoughts might have gotten into it as I went but no. Still at least I did something!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Did a dumb **** thing this morning. Back has been a little tentative all weekend hit the gym this morning picked up a dumbell (26kg) that some messy **** had left next to the bench and pulled something in my lower back.

Did a bit of hamstring stretching and felt ok.

Work out

Bench Press

100kgx3

105kgx3

107.5kgx3

112.5kgx3

115kgx3 (pb)

Super set with close grip chins

20kgx3

20kgx3

20kgx3

27.5kgx3

30kgx3

30kgx2

Stopped here as I can hardly move due to back. Don't seem to behaving any luck. Just started cycle too. Same **** happened last cycle with my shoulder. Only a few days in too.

Was hoping to pb in dead lifts this week. Don't think that's going to happen!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Heat, ice, stretch

Nice bench PB


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Off to see physio today in a fair bit of discomfort. Been popping anti-inflams like they are sweets been necking tramadols to stop the pain over night. Slippery slope this one!

Gutted!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rest up dude until it's sorted..Nightmare


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Back from physio got a strain/sprain in the lumbar doubtful that it's anything worse. Been advised to leave heavy lifting alone for a while. Need to keep it light, once pain is gone then work on core strength and hamstring flexibility.

Looks like I'm going to be training for Hypertrophy only for a while. Just have to settle for 'looking strong' but being as week as a 12 year old girl.

Strongman looking doubtful and I have the worst pip in my right butt cheek. Dam I'm feeling sorry for my self! Get a grip man!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Rightly or wrongly decided to hit the gym today. Popped a bucket load of n'fen and made it happen.

Did back and Biceps ended up being a brutal assault on my body. Had some aggression to work out and the test prop is now in full flow!

All dome with 90 seconds rest between sets and 3 minutes rest between exercises.

Not including warm ups

Underhand grip pull down 91kgx8 112kgx8 119kgx8 119kgx6

Bent over rows 105kg 4x8

Single arm rows 50kg 3x8 1x7

Wide lat pull down 77kg 4x8 (very good form with a good squeeze)

Seated cable row can't remember weight did the stack + 16kg kettlebell hooked up with chain

Incline hammer curls 24kg 4x8

For a bit of punishment had a inverted row challenge with a mate. Hooked the v bar up with a chain to the smith. Put feet on bench. As many reps as possible aloud 2 x 10 second breaks looser had to do 100 press ups. I lost! Did 31 rows mate did 32 and stopped.

Press ups hit 60 and then died pushed the rest out in 5's

I now have the shakes and this took a lot of fuking effort to write!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Woke up with a spring in my step this morning. God I feel like He-Man looking pumped to hell from yesterday's work out. In a good mood and I was able to get out of bed and put my socks on without any pain. Still feeling it a little but feeling better than it was.

*mental note to self - DO NOT TRY FOR A PB ON DEAD LIFTS!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Chest and tri session

Not including warm up sets

Flat bench 100x8 105kg 3x8

Decline bench 90kg 4x8

Dips 20kg 4x8

Cable cross over 35lb each side 3x12

Calf raises on smith 60kg 2x14 1x20

Tricep rope push downs drop set 60lbx6 30lbx12 15lbx24

Cardio 20 minutes balls to the wall, eyes bleeding, lunges burning, throwing up type of intervals. (the throwing up actually happened afterwards!)


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Name changed due to kn0b head at work.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

HaHaha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Royale with cheese


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Cracking work up today.

Bench press 100/3 105/3 110/3 115/3 120/2/2

Incline DB press 36kg 8/8/7/6

Dips 15kg 8/5/8/8

Cable cross over 45lb each side 12/12/12

Calf Raises 50kg 20/20/20

Over head Tricep extensions 60lb 12-10-9

Intervals 5 minutes warm up 10 minutes of 30/30 18kph/8kph 5 minutes cool down

Iam****ed.com!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

****ing Awesome Workout !

Thought you were advised to take it easy :whistling:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> ****ing Awesome Workout !
> 
> Thought you were advised to take it easy :whistling:


Tass I am trying to take it easy. In my mind I'm thinking take it easy on squats, deads and over head press. The st is fair game and I have to punish myself even harder on these.

Chest is already starting to ache a little and my triceps smoked!!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Felt shattered today. Really effected my work out.

Close grip pull down [email protected]

Bent over row 3x12 @80kg

Single arm row 3x12 @40kg

Wide b/w pull ups 11/9/7

Close grip cable row 47.25kg 3x12

Random Bicep work.

Fat gripz BB curl 40kg 10 reps with 5 negs x3

DB curl 3x12 18kg good squeeze at top.

Ab work also.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's legs work out.

ATG Squats - 100x5 110x3 115x3 120x3 125x2 120x3 (was really nervous of my back on this. Filmed the last set but was all over the place. Might post up later)

SLDL - 90x8 110x8/8/7/6

Leg extension 91kg 3x10

Super set

Leg Press 131x10 151x10 181x8

Cardio Tabata interals battle rope and med ball - v.painful was blowing out of my **** after this. 2 rounds of 4 minutes with 4 minutes recovery.

Adding winny into the mix today so currently running test prop and winny, tren ace will be next week.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Solid again mate. Post the vid you tart


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Embarrassed to do so but I will. Happened to film my worst set!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah yeah. Get it up so we can start taking the p.....err.....critiquing your form


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Solid again mate. Post the vid you tart


Because you asked so nicely. Really bad quality as uploading from iPad over 3G. Will. Clean up later. Don't know why the size of video has shrunk like it has.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Yeah yeah. Get it up so we can start taking the p.....err.....critiquing your form


I have noticed I'm holding the bar about an inch to high, as for the rest of the squat this was honestly the worst set. About the only thing going for it was the depth. The last rep was hard work.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice deep squats...

I want to see the good sets.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not had time to post recently. Been working flat out on all fronts. Home, work and gym!

Here is a video of my failed attempt at 230kg dead lift. Still I hit a pb in this work out 210kgx3 happy about that.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Food has been bang on recently been hitting 2750 cals split 50/30/20 and weight has still gone up. Was 101kg this morning. So I'm up 2kg in 3 weeks on a 500cals deficit. Body fat is down too. Strenght is starting to go up pretty rapid. Need to remind myself to hold of a little.

Mr Tren.A joins the party tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing what a difference this makes.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Cheat and back session today - did some mobility work first and foam rolling.

*Decline BB bench press* 90x12 100x10 105x10

*Wide grip pull ups* body weight 9,14,12

*Flat DB press* 40's x12,9,8

*Cable row* 12,12,12 can't remember weight used a chain to join both stacks together

*Cable cross over* 18.75x 12,11,9

*Reverse grip pull down* 77kg 12,10,10

Upper body finisher DB shrugs 28kg fat gripz Bicep curl 20's face pull 45kg each done for 30 seconds with 5 seconds rest - 2 rounds.

Higher volume today as hit c&b heavy on Monday. Didn't feel like a good work out today. Felt like I was just going through the motions.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not had time to update but here are the cliff notes

Hit a pb on bench press today 132.5kgx1 - Hit this with a slight niggle in my right Tricep.

Hit a pb on close grip chins today 40kgx3 - worked up to this weight and kept in there for 2 sets.

Hit a pb for push press on Saturday 100kgx5

Should have done videos on these but training partner is not about so will get some videos up next week.

Weight is currently at 101.8kg (this morning before breakfast) no idea on body fat but I'm looking a lot leaner.

Now on day 26/85 of cycle current dosage -

Test prop 150mg eod

Tren ace 75mg eod

Winny 75mg ed

Adex .5mg e3d

HCG 500iu e4d

Only did second jab of tren last night give it a week or so and I'm sure I'll be either crying about it or loving it!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's training.

Did 20 minutes of lower body mobility work today before my squats and I think it really helped.

*BB Back Squat* 100x3 110x3 120x3 130x3 140x3 145x4 (hit my old pb for 4. Felt 1 squat wasn't low enough so did another as punishment. Took a wider stance and placed the bar lower down the back. Felt really strong and solid with every rep)

*SLDL* 100x8 110x8 130x6 130x6

Super set

*BB Step Up* 60x8 80x8 80x8 (put away weights after last SLDL as forgot about superset - must have seen something shiny)

*Hamstring Curl* 84x12 84x10 84x8/2 (paused for 10 seconds or so)

Super set with

*Seated leg press* full stack didn't note down weight 197kg(I think) 10/9/8

*Cadio** skipping 20 seconds easy 10 seconds double under's 8 rounds - chucked up a lung after this. Really seem to be breathing heavy and getting out of breath quickly. *

*
*

*
Getting stronger and stronger with every session. Feeling like I want to fcuk, fight or eat just about everything in sight. Noticeable increase in aggression and appetite. Having to fight to keep both in check. People are testing my patients really quickly and I so want to pig out.*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking strong Royale !!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out.

*Decline bench* 85kgx12 95kgx11 100x11

Super set with

*Wide pull ups * body weight x 8/13/7

*Flat db bench press* 44kg x10/7 40kgx6

Super set with

*Cable row* 180lb x12/10/11

*Cable x over* 35lb(each side) 12/12 40lbx12

Super set with

*Close grip pull down* 77kgx12 84kgx12/10

Upper body finisher - jumping pull ups, press ups, face pulls 30 seconds each then rest 30 seconds x2


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Got challenged by a work colleague to do a cross fit style work out with him. So hit the gym for the second time today. This was a brutal work out and 8 minutes of pain.

100kg dead lift

Ring Pull ups

10kg Wall Ball shots

21 reps, 14 reps, 7 reps no rest best time. I did it in 8minutes 32 seconds. Mate did it in 9min 29 seconds.

Although this was painful it was good fun.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Max effort dead lift today. Hit 230kg!!!!!! Failed at this 2 weeks ago. Was feeling v.brave so tried 250kg after just to feel what it felt like. Got it 2inch of the floor. Fook me was it heavy!






Anyone want to help me out with my form?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Form looks pretty good Royale.

Only thing is..>How close are your shins to the bar ?


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not updated for a while. Had a nasty cold which has had an effect on my training. Back on track now. A few highlights;

Hit 110kg for 10 reps on bench press - did this while not 100% and didn't feel that hard.

Squatted 155kg for 2 reps.

Went back to physio and still be warned off maximum efforts (as you can see I've taken his advice!)

My weight is at 100.7kg and seems to be staying there for the last week. I'm happy with tha


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

.........that as I've dropped about 4-5% body fat since starting cycle ow estimating I'm at around 13-14% starting to see some strong abs poking through.

Upped dosage of tren to 100mg eod and prop to 200mg eod Winny is at 75mg. No problems with joints but noticing a BIG difference in sides on tren. All manageable. I'm sweaty, not sleeping that great, had a bit of a temper outburst the other day. Going to be doing 10minutes of bag work to help keep that inner peace!!

Did some sprints yesterday with 55kg sledge drag for the whole length of a football pitch. Rested 90 seconds did 5 lengths and then throw my ring up!!

















Did that after a cracking shoulder work out. Thinking I might have to pull out of strongman as my strength is not where I want it to be, grip is no where near good enough. Will still go to cheer on the Ukm guys but doubtful I will compete. Will find another for later in the year.

Need to really think about what I want to get out of training right now.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol at the last couple of pics. Mate, you're an animal. Getting really fcuking strong now as well. Do the comp you pussy !!!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Lol at the last couple of pics. Mate, you're an animal. Getting really fcuking strong now as well. Do the comp you pussy !!!


I want to, I'm going to keep training hard and then make a all on it a week or so out.

Got pins and needles in my right thumb and some tightness in my right biceps. Not good that's my ****ing arm! Hope this goes away by tomorrow.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Going to try and get back into updating this again.

Not training today. Doing some over head squats yesterday I seem to have pinched a nerve. Got pins and needles in my thumb and a numbness in my Bicep. Pretty common when you have bad shoulder flexibility. Only noticed how bad it was while introducing this exercise.

Will be rolling out the Lats with a lacrosse ball (ouch) amd The Grid roller, and will be doing PNF stretches daily.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

[email protected] nights sleep again. Need to go get some sleeping tabs - getting really hot amd sweaty too. Mrs kicked me out of bed last night said I was keeping her awake.

Woke up at 4:30 did my shot and got out of the house, on my way to the gym I feel the need to lift something heavy off the floor and put it down again.

Still got pins amd needles in my thumb and my Bicep aches like mad. Will give it till the weekend and then go to docs.

Did some cardio yestersday. Pretty easy cycle for 45 minutes.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Did 180kg 5x5 deadlifts today. Felt really easy had to hold back until I find out what's causing the pins and needles.

Did some mobility work on hips and some core work. Felt good all work out. Took some jack 3d - wish I hadn't as I now feel like sh1t.

Meeting the mrs this afternoon for a spot of 'cardio' might go for a run too!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Gave my self a royal beating this morning.

Kettle bell work out with sprints

28kg single arm clean and press 6 each arm

28kg double hand over head swing

60kg Sled sprint half length of football pitch

60kg sled push half length of football pitch

10 V-Sits

Max hold plank

Rest 2 minutes 3 rounds.

Finisher Tabatta Burpee pull ups on goal posts. (DNF stopped at round 5 as felt like heart was going to explode!)

Absolutely loved every minute of this hellish creation.

Feeling really strong and fit too. Still getting the odd pins and needles in right thumb but no where near as bad.

Can't believe the changes that have taken place this cycle. Will stick up pictures once finished.

Time to eat going to have a full on English breakfast for lunch. Lock stock the fuking lot!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Today's work out.

*Bench press* 60kgx10 80kgx8 100kgx3 125kgx2 140kgx1 (2 if you count the spot) 145kg fail - PB on bench press!!!!

*Dips* 4x8 40kg

*Incline DB press* 44kg 3x10

Super set with

*Decline push ups* 3xfailure 26/22/14

Did cross fit work out of the day to finish

100kg back squat super set with 32kg kettlebell swings 21/15/9 did it in 8min 13 seconds.

Not got legs until Friday and I liked the sound of this work out.

Off to meet the Mrs for some cardio this afternoon going to go on a 10k steady state run. Aim to do it in 45-50minutes.

Weight has gone up to 102kg this morning.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Did some cardio yesterday.

25x 28kg ovhead swings

50 burpees

25x 28kg swings

400mtr run

Rest 1 minute

2 rounds time 21:23

100 burpees!!!!!!!!!!!!! I blam my training partner he is a sick cnut!

Today's training

Over head max effort

90kgx5 / 100kgx5 / 102.5kgx5(pb) 107.5kgx3(pb) 107.5kgx3 110kgx2(pb) failed on third. All push press excecet last set which needed to be push jerk. Rested between 3-5minutes.

Face pulls and some curls for the girls followed by Tabatta rowing. All is good in he world


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Dead lifts today.

100kgx5

150x3

180x2

200x2

220x1

240x fail. Got the weight past knees but couldn't lock it out.

Think if I had started singles earlier and taken more rest between sets I would have got it.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

In a bad mood. Went to the gym hit a pb on push press 115kgx1 left the gym in a better mood. The end.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

My whole body is feeling pretty beat up. Been hitting the gym harder than ever the last few weeks. Going to take the next 2/3 days off and will just do some light cardio and mobility work.

Today's work out

50 minutes bike ride @ 140bpm-150bpm

Foam roll quads, hips and glutes.

5x10 abdominal roll outs.

15 minute steam.

Pretty much everyone I know has noticed a big change in my body shape over the last 8 weeks the last 3 weeks the changes have come thick and fast. Weight is staying the same (101kg) but body fat is going down pretty quick. Est now at around 12-14% (had a drink on Saturday and look so ****ng lean on Sunday morning. Hope to see 10-11% body fat over the next 4 weeks.

Strength has been beond what I thought possible pre-cycle.

Decided the tren will stop on 21st (day of comp) along with the winny and will run prop on its own for an additional 3 weeks not just the two.

I will never run a cycle this long with short esters again. I feel like a pin cushion!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Bashed 2 of my fingers on Monday. Might be broke. Not sure, need to go get it checked. Was doing some box jumps and took a fall. I cant even grip my d1ck to take a p1ss let alone a barbell.

Going to hospital this morning. Pretty gutted!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah sh1t mate. Quick recovery fella


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Not broken but pretty banged up. Have them taped up and will be out of action for a few weeks.

Well that just about brings this journal to an end.

It's been emotional


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah bollocks mate. You were on a really good roll there. Gutted for you mate.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Ah bollocks mate. You were on a really good roll there. Gutted for you mate.


Tell me about it mate. Not all doom and gloom. ****ing with my left hand feels someone else is doing it!


----------

